# TivoHD with Lifetime and 500GB upgraded for sale



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

It's the TCD652160 (i.e. regular TivoHD, not the THX Series 3), but with an upgraded WD 500GB hard drive, so you can record 75 HD hours.

It's been a great workhorse, with its only flaw the common HDMI port stopped working a few years ago. Everything else about it works great.

Looking for $100, plus you pay whatever shipping you want me to send it with.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

unit's been sold


----------

